

The Star7 PDA Prototype, Genesis of Java [video] (1992) - pjmlp
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ahg8OBYixL0

======
praseodym
While object-based UIs have failed to become a success, the video does show
some interesting UI features, like inertia scrolling, that have only become
widespread quite recently. Surprising to see how ahead of its time this
prototype was 22(!) years ago.

~~~
SoftwareMaven
Most of the touch-screen demos I've seen seem to have all discovered inertial
scrolling. I think it's almost inevitable that, once you have a tactile
interface, the expectations of real-world behaviors when interacting come out.
Most of the pre-iphone interfaces all focused on being menu-driven with
buttons or scrolling with mice, so that natural discovery couldn't occur.

